# Where is Everyone?



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I had exams all week and was losing my mind with stress. Where is everyone else at?


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

Right here! :wink:

so did you took your exams? how was your exams? I hope you did good.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I amazingly made A's on two of the tests and a B on one. I'm telling you though, I was ready to drop out and become a gypsy. But I made it. It has occured to me I've been going to school for 25 years and I'm ready to be done!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I've had the worst chest infection/flu thing ever. I know men always say that, but it's been horrific. And when you've got an immune system as effective as yoghurt, you can imagine my suffering. Sob. Thankfully I'll feeling a bit better now.

Heading towards the grave and missing it by inches.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm mostly frustrated at my life (or lack thereof) and anxious as hell about being accepted to a school whereby i'll find out in three weeks.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i've wondered the same thing, enngirl...i've noticed the lack of posts in the "that's life" section, lately. i haven't had too much to say lately...i do need some advice right now, so i think i'll start a topic. riiigggghhhttt now!

(p.s...good luck, sebastian! waiting can be so horrible but i'm sure you'll get in.)


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't visit the forum as often as I did in the past. I know now that it's mild DR and only a symptom (I will not list the other psychology terms, there is no point). I have focused on my real problems, and among other things, that means less socialization (doesn't this bring you in mind "depersonalization"? ) via the internet.


----------

